# Cleaning nicotine stains off the inside of the MH



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I pick up a 2005 Bessacar E495 tomorrow a.m which is in excellent all round condition. It has been clearly owned by a serious m/homer because of certain little extras like the solar panels and control unit , in line extra battery box they installed etc BUT they smoked in it.  
I don't want to preach as I used to smoke years ago myself (Ex smokers!! :roll: ) but anybody got any ideas about how best to clean the ceiling and get rid of the slight yellowy tinge? Products? Tips? Tricks?

I only joined a feew minutes ago because I love coming in here and reading you guys.

Thanks in advance.

Paul


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

There are things called Magic Sponge. Get them in the Pound Shop (and supermarkets etc.) make them damp and wipe over. 

I thought they would be rubbish (and on some stuff they are) but on the hard surfaces of my MH they worked a treat. Especially on the textured plastic surfaces (like the blind frames) where I couldn't get into the texture to get the dirt out, these things worked with no effort.

Worth a try for a quid.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Try Autoglym car interior cleaner - the headlining in your m/h is presumably similar to that in a car 

Its puts me in mind of a cheap Autosleeper I saw advertised a while back - I asked why was it so cheap and the replay was that there had been a chip pan fire in it!!

I didnt go to look 

Good Luck with your scrubbing


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

As already suggested Autoglym Interior shampoo, if it's a 'hard' surface you can spray it on and watch the nicotine just drip off.

If it is a fabric surface you'll need a cloth to slightly foam it and lift it off.

Clean afterwards with a clean chamois leather washed in clean water.


----------



## Dick-Vanagogo (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi
I have used a strong but slightly diluted mixture of Vax Carpet Shampoo Cleaner in a spray bottle, spray on leave a couple of min's then sponge off with clean warm water, leaves a pleasent smell as well.

Dick


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Sugar Soap is good at removing such stains


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

As already suggested Sugar Soap it is fantastic on walls etc for nicotine stains.


----------

